
Mobile apps built using Docker  Does it exist - mohameddev
I was thinking .. is there any attempt to develop mobile apps using micro services concepts for example using Docker like what is done in web apps?
======
ankurdhama
Docker etc are for code that run on backend i.e on your own systems and not
for code that run on users devices like mobile app or web app front end that
run on user browser.

